# Where to post about what? :)



## denik1388 (Sep 16, 2015)

ty for info)


----------



## jogsan (Sep 5, 2016)

isn't there any option to attach images directly from computer?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jogsan said:


> isn't there any option to attach images directly from computer?



See the FAQ (in the green bar near the top of this page). 

Scroll down to "Attachments and Images", here: Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages


----------

